# help wanted in minnesota



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

need walk crews throughout metro area also expeirienced opperators (trucks &skids)


----------



## J_Kleve (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent message


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you get my PM? Yoyr Co. hours were the same as my work hours = hard to call. Sorry about the late response.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you looking for as far as hours ? we are good with evenings, overnight and early morning.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

give me a pm and I'll contact you we can work any schedule.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Not the best with the puters so not really sure what pm means so let me know and we can work something out. Have 2 trucks Chev and Dodge.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pm= private message.

click on his name, click contact, click private message and there you go...


----------



## moredawg6 (Dec 24, 2007)

We have two trucks looking to sub in the north metro area.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

i have one truck for the far east metro


----------



## mow4u (Oct 10, 2008)

contact me with more info [email protected]


----------



## d70stang (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you get my PM? I thought I sent one but have not heard back. I am interested in subbing in the south metro area. Please email me at [email protected] if you are looking for more help.


----------



## moredawg6 (Dec 24, 2007)

Get back to me and let me what you got, [email protected]. Thanks.


----------

